# atitool 0.25 beta 14 freezes sytem



## luismxc (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello again...

Two days ago i found that changing my overclocked sapphire x1800 gto profile (572/612) to default (500/500), using atitool 0.25 beta 14 sometimes would freeze my system...Now i also have random freezes (my monitor just stays without image and the system doesn't respond), whenever i change from the default profile to the overclocked one... However the system is perfectly stable when i can set the maximum speed..the crashes just start when i change the mhz...

I can't use beta 15 neither atitool 0.24, because they can't change the gpu/mem speeds...
Any ideas..?

Thanx!


----------



## laurin1 (Aug 28, 2006)

luismxc said:


> Hello again...
> 
> Two days ago i found that changing my overclocked sapphire x1800 gto profile (572/612) to default (500/500), using atitool 0.25 beta 14 sometimes would freeze my system...Now i also have random freezes (my monitor just stays without image and the system doesn't respond), whenever i change from the default profile to the overclocked one... However the system is perfectly stable when i can set the maximum speed..the crashes just start when i change the mhz...
> 
> ...



I'm having similar problems with my 1900. I was only getting this problem once is a while, now it happens every time.


----------



## luismxc (Aug 28, 2006)

laurin1 said:


> I'm having similar problems with my 1900. I was only getting this problem once is a while, now it happens every time.



hmm...im using the overdrive function in the ati ccc.... it seems to work...but is very limited...


----------

